# Marco Quagliarini - Movimento for piano solo



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

A brief introduction, from the CD notes I wrote for his last Stradivarius recording.

Is it really possible to express a thought through music? And even if it is possible,would one be able to communicate it completely and transmit its real essence? From this expressive need Marco Quagliarini's music is born. It shows his conflict as a contemporary man, shown by that of the sonic material and its structure. Quagliarini's attempt to investigate the expressive capacity of language brings about a creative result that is a juxtaposition to its origin.[...] On the other hand experience teaches us that it is possible to grasp a concept or a feeling even in the absence of a language capable of expressing it. Is it possible then to overcome these limits to grasp what lies beyond that which has been expressed? The music of Quagliarini arises in this dimension; in the space beyond what is possible to describe through language and explores the traces or memory of what had been attempted to be emotionally expressed.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

What is said in the CD notes is troublesome. 
Anyway this music is great and I love it. I'm not an expert but I think this is an eclectic contemporary language.
It has wonderful dreamy parts (3:10 .... the first one).
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Xinver said:


> What is said in the CD notes is troublesome.
> Anyway this music is great and I love it. I'm not an expert but I think this is an eclectic contemporary language.
> It has wonderful dreamy parts (3:10 .... the first one).
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for your reply! Maybe I was wrong in posting just a small part of the notes: it's almost meaningless. Anyway thank you very much for your time and consideration! If you are interested you can find some other pieces on YouTube.


----------

